
Libcpu - fogus
http://www.libcpu.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
======
mmastrac
This could be a neat way to bootstrap a MAME/MESS competitor project.

------
ciupicri
Doesn't QEMU do the same?

~~~
sjs
Yes but QEMU also does much much more. This is more specific.

------
kraemate
no x86 front-end!

~~~
sjs
Would you have tackled it first while trying to build such a library? I'd have
started with 6502 or m68k as well. x86 is pretty huge, take a look at the x86
ISA docs sometime.

(We're talking 3-5 PDFs at 500+ pages each iirc, but that includes x86-64.
Even if you go back and look at say the Pentium 3 manuals they are still quite
large.)

